# So I finally installed a boost gauge. Many thanks to bubby2411!



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

That looks great. Do you have a link to where you got the gauge or mount from


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks good. How easy is it to install a boost gauge. I've been thinking about getting the a pillar mount


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

no problem! im glad that I was able to help! If you have any other questions feel free to ask me!


----------

